# Who Says Fairy Tales Don't Come True?



## Rebbetzin (May 13, 2011)

Just compare these Disney Cartoons to a current real life Royal Wedding...







Well, after using Google, I see the cartoons were colorized to matich the Royal Wedding,

It was fun for a few minutes!


----------



## flemish lops (May 13, 2011)

Wow!..........Wow!..........lol  All I can think of right now is   WOW.


----------



## Rebbetzin (May 14, 2011)

flemish lops said:
			
		

> Wow!..........Wow!..........lol  All I can think of right now is   WOW.


Sorry to get you all excited.... it was all pretend!!


----------



## DonnaBelle (May 14, 2011)

That's OK about the pretend part.  I loved it!!

I know it's silly, but when Diana died, I felt like a great wind had demolished a beautiful garden.  Does that make sense?  I just feel some people are born with great gifts, and fate takes it all away.....  

DonnaBelle


----------



## Lizzie098 (May 15, 2011)

LOL!  Wow, the things you can find on Google!


----------

